# B-25s



## Violator (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

A couple B-25s flew today at Paine Field in Everett, WA. The B-25J belongs to the Flying Heritage Collection and the B-25D belongs to the Historic Flight Foundation.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 24, 2011)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 25, 2011)

the Maid In The Shade..showed up at the local airport on some intercontinental tour I think it was doing


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice pics there.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2011)

Great pics. Shame that 'Grumpy', the B25D (Mitchell II) is back in the 'States - it's missed here in the UK. Got to look over her when it first arrived at Duxford, back in 1987/88. Last saw her the day before she departed for the USA, in 2009.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent shots folks!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2011)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Terri-Tsu (Sep 26, 2011)

those pictures I took of the B-25 Maid In The Shade was in late July..There's supposed to be the annual "Wings and Wheels" festival this weekend..a vintage plane and car show..I dont know if there's gonna be any WWII era aircraft there..I doubt it..(hope i'm wrong!)..but I'll be sure to take pictures regardless..


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the B-25. IMO, it just looks like, "I'm going to kick your a$$ and there isn't a thing you can do about it." Especially the gun ship version. There are a few planes that look like that to me. The Bf-109, Corsair, and Typhoon are a couple others.

Great pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## Geedee (Sep 27, 2011)

If you guys get wood from a few B-25's you should aim to be at the USAF Museum at Wright Patterson 17.04.12.....check out paragraph 7 !

Doolittle Tokyo Raiders planning 70th anniversary reunion and historical aviation event

Can you imagine the racket, let alone the sight of, of 25...yup, Twenty Five !!!....B-25's ? 

I dont think I can make it but am hoping some of you 'locals' might make the trip. Gotta be one h*ll of an experience if it all works out !!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 27, 2011)

Now that would be something to see!!!! I wish I could be there.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 27, 2011)

That would be awesome to see those planes fly out together! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2011)

Great pics, thank for sharing Timothy!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2011)

yup, real nice pics Terri-Timmi....

Timmy's albums - Photo Gallery - World War II Zone Forums


----------



## Violator (Oct 1, 2011)

Geedee said:


> If you guys get wood from a few B-25's you should aim to be at the USAF Museum at Wright Patterson 17.04.12.....check out paragraph 7 !
> 
> Doolittle Tokyo Raiders planning 70th anniversary reunion and historical aviation event
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Gary! I really need to see about making that trip. Twenty-five B-25s? Wow...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2011)

That would be something. I love the B-25 as well.

Here is a rare one that I hadn't seen before that showed up at Chino last year. Haven't seen it since


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2011)

What a cool colour scheme!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice catch Eric!


----------



## jimh (Oct 1, 2011)

That is Rod Lewis' B-25, and it is currently at Chino...awesome scheme, if anything because it's different. 

jim


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2011)

It is indeed a different scheme. It's still at Chino? I wonder why it wasn't out this year. That one is a real looker.


----------



## jimh (Oct 2, 2011)

It was bent pretty bad and brought in on a flat bed.

CEN11LA254

jim


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2011)

Bummer. Sometimes it's better to just wonder.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

Dayum....she looked pretty sweet!


----------

